# Router Gateway Proxy



## Jack (24. Juli 2002)

Also ich hab da mal ein paar fragen zum Netzwerk und Interent.

Ich überlege schon länger meine zwei Rechner ins Internet einzubinden, das natürlich über eine DSL Leitung und die beiden Rechner sind mit einem 100Mbts Netzwerk verbunden. 

Ich überlege mir nun ob ich mir einen Router zulegen soll??? Ich hab aber auf ner internetsite gelsen dass der Router nichts anderes Macht wie ein Gateway oder ein Proxyserver???

Was ist nun der unterschied zwischen den Drei Programmen??? 

Warum muss ich mir einen Router kaufen wenn das selbe mit einem Gateway, das auf dem Rechner mit der Internetverbindung installiert ist oder einem Proxserver auf geht???


----------



## Daniel Toplak (24. Juli 2002)

> Ich überlege mir nun ob ich mir einen Router zulegen soll???


Wenn du auf dauer zufrieden sein willst, dann ist das auch die einzige vernünftige Lösung. Und zwar kein Software-Router, sonder ein echter Hardware-Router.
Ein Hardware-Router ist nichts anderes als ein Gerät (oder Rechner), der ein Netzwerk mit einem Anderen Verbindet, das heißt dein kleines LAN (bestehen aus 2+x Rechnern) mit dem Internet z.B. (genauer gesagt mit deinem Provider)

Ein Gateway ist dabei nichst anderes als eine Durchgangsverbindung. Das heißt wenn du dich ins Internet einwählst, dann ist dein Gatway dein Provider, der dich weiterverbindet usw.

Ein ProxyServer ist eine Software- und/oder Hardwarelösung die dir z.B. Internetseiten runterläd und für dein LAN bereitstellt.

Wenn du also nur mit beiden Rechnern im Internet Surfen willst, dabei meine ich nur surfen (kein online-spielen, kein chat, kein icq, kein msn, usw, usw....) dann wäre eine Proxylösung auf Basis eines Programmes eine gute Lösung. Da ich aber annehme, daß du auch andere Dienste im Inet, mit beiden Rechnern syncron benutzen willst, ist das keine gute Lösung.

Nun zum Router:
Es gibt zwar auch hier Softwarelösungen, aber die sind meiner Meinung nach alle nicht überzeugend (habe selbst schlechte Erfahrungen damit gemacht).
Bei der Hardwarelösung hast du jetzt 2 Möglichkeiten:

1.
Du kaufst dir einen Fertigen DSL-Router und steckst den an den Splitter und an den Router die beiden Rechner. Kostenpunkt
etwa 150-200 € (bin da nicht so genau informiert).

2. Du kaufst dir einen Hub oder Switch und noch eine Netzwerkkarte. Dann schaust du in deinen Keller, ob du noch einen alten 486er Rechner mit 16MB RAM oder so findest. Dann gehst du auf http://www.fli4l.de und lädst dir die Softwar runter (mini-Linux auf einer Diskette).
Dann baust du in den alten 486er 2Netzwerkkarten (also aus einem deiner beiden anderen Rechner kannst du eine Rausnehmen) dann steckst du alle 3 Rechner an den Hub/Switch an (!!! mit Patchkabel, keine Crosslink). Nun musst du den Router noch richtig konifigurieren. Und schon kanns los gehen.
Kosten:
486er Rechner, umsonst aus dem Keller oder von Freunden.
Hub/Switch ca. 30-50€
1x Netzwerkkarte ca. 10€
Kabel ca. 15-20€

Gesamt: ca. 50€
Vorteil in dem Router hast du jetzt alles drin was man so braucht:
- Portforwarding
- Firewall
- Mailserver
- usw...
Einfach mal bei http://www.fli4l.de informieren.

Gruss Homer
P.S. sollte ich was falsches geschrieben haben, oder was vergessen haben, dann lass ich mich gerne belehren.


----------



## Christian Fein (25. Juli 2002)

Nun ein Gateway ist die Verbindung zwischen 2 verschiedene Subnetzwerke.
Dies kann fimenintern/Uni intern sein 
oder aber auch ein intranet und internet.

Ein Gateway besitzt immer 2 IP Adressen. Jeweils eine für jedes Netzwerk in dem er host ist. 

Er überprüft ankommende ICP/IP Packete anhand der IP zu welchem Netzwerk es transferiert werden soll.
Router == Gateway


----------



## Dario Linsky (25. Juli 2002)

ich würd auch einen router vorschlagen, wenn du was dauerhaft gutes haben willst. wie homer schon sagte, gibt's da entweder fertige enderäte mit einem vorinstallierten linux-system - oder du holst dir einfach einen alten pc mit zwei netzwerkkarten (wenn du keinen findest, kriegt man bei ebay teilweise noch ganz gute für wenig geld) auf dem du selber linux installierst.
zudem hat man mit einem router ja auch schon eine richtige firewall. per ipchains kann man verschiedene regeln aufstellen mit denen man ports und ip-adressen innerhalb des netzwerkes verwalten kann. ein router klinkt sich in ein anderes netzwerk (in deinem fall das internet) und maskiert alle rechner in deinem lokalen netzwerk mit der externen ip-adresse. dazu kann man dann auch anfragen auf bestimmte ports an andere computer umleiten, so dass eigentlich jeder rechner im lan als server dienen kann.


----------



## Spacemonkey (26. Juli 2002)

Also ich habe bei mir daheim die zweite Lösung von Homer und bin hochzufrieden damit.
Nur habe ich mittlerweile mehrere Pakete installiert, so dass ich eine CD brauche, aber selbst dass ist noch einfach.
Gute Dokus gibts wie schon gesagt auf der offiziellen Seite oder du gehst auf das inoffizielle Fli-Board. Fli .
Dort findest du genügend antworten auf deine Fragen.

Also mein Router ist ein P200 auf 150 Mhz runtergetaktet, mit 90MB Ram und sonst st alles draussen. Der ist leise und verbraucht wenig strom.


----------



## Jack (30. Juli 2002)

Vilen dank für die vielen Beiträge erst mal. Warscheinlich werde ich mir einen Router zulegen, da diese Alternative doch die bessere zu sein scheint und ich auch vor habe über das Internet zu Spielen. 

Ihr hab oben aber erwähnt dass der Router eine art firewall hat. Es wäre für mich aber wichtig dass ich meinen Rechner mit einer Remotesoftware wie PC-Anywhere ansteuere. Hab ich dann für jedem Rechner im Lan eine genaue ip adresse oder wie mach ich das dann wenn ich mit PCAnywhre von außen rein connecten will??? 

Das Gateway ist dann sozusagen der Router selber, das ich auf jedem Computer im lan angeben muss um Serven zu können??? 

Für was benötige ich überhaupt einen 486 PC für die Lösung mit Router???


----------



## Dario Linsky (30. Juli 2002)

> Ihr hab oben aber erwähnt dass der Router eine art firewall hat. Es wäre für mich aber wichtig dass ich meinen Rechner mit einer Remotesoftware wie PC-Anywhere ansteuere. Hab ich dann für jedem Rechner im Lan eine genaue ip adresse oder wie mach ich das dann wenn ich mit PCAnywhre von außen rein connecten will???



der router ist dazu da, um die beiden netzwerke (lan und internet) miteinander zu verbinden. dabei werden beispielsweise alle computer aus dem lokalen netzwerk nach aussen mit der ip-adresse maskiert vom router maskiert. alle zugriffe aus dem internet gehen erstmal nur bis zum router (zur firewall) und nicht weiter. wenn du von aussen auf einen bestimmten rechner in deinem netzwerk zugreifen willst, musst du auf dem router eine regel einrichten, die eine anfrage an den entsprechenden computer weiterleitet. entweder machst du das über portforwarding oder du nimmst dir ein tool dafür: http://www.tutorials.de/forum/showthread.php?threadid=18368




> Das Gateway ist dann sozusagen der Router selber, das ich auf jedem Computer im lan angeben muss um Serven zu können???


ja.




> Für was benötige ich überhaupt einen 486 PC für die Lösung mit Router???


das was ich oben beschrieben hab, bezieht sich auf einen computer mit linux. es gibt auch fertige router, die man einfach in die ecke stellt und noch etwas konfiguriert - aber eine richtige linux-box als firewall find ich persönlich angenehmer, weil man mehr möglichkeiten hat (und zusätzlich noch damit arbeiten kann).


----------



## nox (4. August 2002)

hy leutz

zu bemängeln ist bei einem router, dass mann z.B. bei Win Messenger keinen datenverkehr machen kann(senden), gamen über eine direct verbindung in der ich den server bilde läuft auch net!
wie es bei einer directverbindung von PC zu PC aussieht hab kein plan, hab sowas noch nicht gemacht


----------



## Dario Linsky (4. August 2002)

> zu bemängeln ist bei einem router, dass mann z.B. bei Win Messenger keinen datenverkehr machen kann(senden), gamen über eine direct verbindung in der ich den server bilde läuft auch net!



falsch. ein router stellt eine verbindung zwischen zwei netzwerken her (z.b. lan und internet). wenn irgendetwas nicht klappt, wie z.b. dateitransfer beim icq oder windows messenger, dann liegt das im normalfall immer am benutzer.
bei vernünftiger konfiguration wird alles weitergeleitet, was weitergeleitet werden soll.


----------



## nox (4. August 2002)

asphyxia  

und wie konfiguriere ich sonteil?!?
hab absolut keine ahnung.


----------



## Dario Linsky (4. August 2002)

das kommt drauf an, was für einen du hast. wenn du dir so ein fertig-teil zum in-die-ecke-stellen kaufst, muss ich passen.
ein alter rechner mit linux drauf ist schon besser. dann liest du dir einfach mal das ipchains manual durch. wenn du fertig bist, liest du es nochmal. 
und wenn du es verstanden hast, kannst du mit ipchains regeln aufstellen, die alles mögliche weiterleiten.


----------



## nox (4. August 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von asphyxia _
> *das kommt drauf an, was für einen du hast. wenn du dir so ein fertig-teil zum in-die-ecke-stellen kaufst, muss ich passen.*


jo genau so ein teil hab ich(in die ecke stell)

TD.:

von: Alcatel 
typ: SPEED TOUCH PRO
router mit integr. HUP(4port)


----------

